# Neuer Teichfreund!



## Fischkopp1 (27. Feb. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin seit gestern neues Forummitglied und ganz begeistert von den Beiträgen.
Ich heiße Jens, bin 46 Jahre alt und versuche mich im kommenden Frühjahr an einem Miniteich!
Wobei hier im Forum die "Definition" Miniteich ja unterschiedlich diskutiert wird.
Mein Teich fast ca. 1800l ( max Tiefe= 1,0m )  und die "groben" Arbeiten (ausmessen,"buddeln",Folie einlegen,Steinumrandung, Wasser einfüllen) habe ich im letzten Herbst schon erledigt. Jetzt freue ich mich auf die nächsten Schritte! Ich hoffe auf viele Tipps und das ich mich im Forum gut zurecht finden werde. 
Fragen gibt es als Teichneuling ja genug: Bei der Größe überhaupt Fische in den Teich? und wenn, welche? , Was ist mit dem Thema Vorbeugen gegen Algen?, 
u.s.w!
Wenn ich mich im Forum besser auskenne und der Frühling meine Arbeiten voran getrieben hat, werde ich auch sicher Bilder ins Forum stellen.

Bis dann!


----------



## Beeee (28. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Neuer Teichfreund!*

Huhu Jens und herzlich Wilkommen hier bei den Teichaholics,
nun mal direkt zu deinen Fragen... mir hat am Anfang sehr gut das Basis-Wissen geholfen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=72


> Fragen gibt es als Teichneuling ja genug: Bei der Größe überhaupt Fische in den Teich? und wenn, welche? , Was ist mit dem Thema Vorbeugen gegen Algen?,
> u.s.w!


Also das mit den Fischen ist nicht empfehlenswert bei der Teichgröße von dir... Die beste
vorbeugung gegen Algen sind viele Pflanzen und keine Fische 

Grüße Benjamin


----------



## troll20 (28. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Neuer Teichfreund!*

:Willkommen2 bei den Teichsuchtis

Wir wünschen dir viel Spaß hier.
Hat jemand was von Bildern geschrieben????
Ja wo sind sie denn   

 

mfg René


----------



## Fischkopp1 (28. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Neuer Teichfreund!*

Prima, gleich die erstenTipps! Fängt ja gut an!
gruß, Jens


----------



## muh.gp (28. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Neuer Teichfreund!*

Hallo Jens,

auch ich bin im vergangenen Jahr unter die Teichbesitzer gegangen und habe mich schon vorher sehr intensiv mt dem Thema beschäftigt. Allerdings nur mit Fachliteratur, da ich erst nach der Fertigstellung dieses mega tolle Forum entdeckt habe. Zum Glück habe ich keine entscheidenden Fehler beim Bau gemacht und mein Teich funktioniert bisher ohne Probleme, ausgenommen der "üblichen" kleinen Kinderkrankheiten...

*Dennoch will ich Dir vorab eine Warnung mit auf den Weg geben:*

*Dein Teich in Verbindung mit diesem Forum wird Dich auf Dauer süchtig machen. Süchtig nach mehr Wasser, mehr Pflanzen, mehr Fischen! Und glaube mir, es ist einfach nur geil!*

Ich würde Dir daher schon jetzt raten Deinen Teich gleich etwas größer zu gestalten, vor allem da Du ja den Wunsch Fische schon im Hinterkopf hast. Ob nun 2.000 oder 6.000 oder gar über 10.000 Liter, mal abgesehen von den Kosten für das Material macht das keinen so großen Unterschied und Du bist auf Dauer zufriedener... Als ich meinen Teich im Sommer 2012 komplett fertig hatte, saß ich auf meiner Terasse, schaute mir bei einem Bierchen alles an und.... hatte schon die ersten Erweiterungen im Kopf. 

Diese werde ich im Frühjahr realisieren und bin schon mächtig heiß auf den Abgang des Winters!

Mein Tipp: 

Lese Dich hier gut ein und wenn Du das gemacht hast, werden Dir soviele Ideen im Kopf rumschwirren, dass Du automatisch "etwas" größer baust. Bei Fragen erst mal ein bisschen im Forum recherchieren und dann die Teichgemeinde um Lösungen anfragen. Denn eines ist sicher: Hier wird Dir geholfen!

In diesem Sinn, viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Hobby und behaupte nicht, dass wir Dich nicht gewarnt hätten!

Ach ja, selbst Bilder von Deiner Baugrube wären schon interessant, also stell mal welche ein. Die Leutchen hier stehen total auf Bilder und sind dann immer bereit dich zu inspirieren.

Viele Grüße,

Holger


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Neuer Teichfreund!*

Moin "Nachbar" 
willkommen hier im Forum.
Meine Vorredner haben Dir ja schon den wichtigsten Hinweis überhaupt gegebn... "Basiswissen" durchackern, am besten Stichpunkte notieren..
und dann ggfs. fragen, damit Deine Belange bei Dir vor Ort bestmöglich realisiert 
werden können.
Bilder helfen ungemein, da die Hilfwilligen allesamt keine Glaskugel haben
Und nu'... ran, mit lesen meine ich, paar Wochen hast Du ja noch Zeit, bis das Wetter tatsächlich als "teichbau-fähig" durchgeht.


----------



## Fischkopp1 (28. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Neuer Teichfreund!*

Hallo Holger,
vielen Dank für die Tipps und Anregungen. Ich glaub auch schon das "Suchtgefahr" besteht. 
Ich warte auch auf den Abgang des Winters damit es weiter geht!
Bilder werden folgen wenn ich mich mit dem Einstellen von Fotos besser auskenne. Erst mal stöbere ich im Forum ein wenig rum!
Gruß, Jens


----------



## jolantha (28. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Neuer Teichfreund!*

Hallo Jens, 
stöber Du ruhig mal, dann wirste nämlich, wie viele Andere feststellen, daß Du viiieel zu klein gebaut hast ,
selbst ich plane schon wieder eine Erweiterung, evtl. Bachlauf oder so .
Viel Spaß hier .


----------



## Moonlight (28. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Neuer Teichfreund!*

Hey Jens,

herzlich Willkommen im Forum 

Ich bin gespannt was Du so Schönes in den Garten zauberst 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (1. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer Teichfreund!*

Hallo Jens, 
:Willkommen2

es ist wohl so, dass man deinen Teich meist 3 mal bauen muss um die Anfangsfehler zu beseitigen.
Also hau bei ersten mal richtig rein, damit du nur bei 2 mal landest.

Vorbeugend könntest du schon mal die Teichtiefe und das Volumen deutlich erweitern.
Das hilft vor allem dann, wenn du in einen, eigentlich zu kleinen Teich, Fische einsetzen willst.


----------



## Fischkopp1 (1. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer Teichfreund!*

Na,toll! Da schafft man es endlich einen "kleinen" Teich von der Ehefrau genehmigt zu bekommen um den Garten zu verschönern und keine kleinen Nachbarskinder zu gefährden und schon hagelt es Infos, die mich jetzt schon überfordern! 1800l.. und kein kleiner __ Goldfisch drin??? mmmhhh,(ich hab einen Bekannten, der hat einen Plastikteich von 800l und da spackeln im Sommer immer lustig kleine Goldfische rum).
Warum darf ich keine haben?:__ nase
Danke für die Tipps!
Jens


----------



## Fischkopp1 (1. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer Teichfreund!*


----------



## Beeee (1. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer Teichfreund!*

Huhu Jens...
einen darfst du  ne spaß beiseite... wenn du Fische haben "wolltest" müsstest du dir ein Winterquatier für die guten suchen weil dein Teich bei 80 cm einfach im Winter nicht genügend Rückzugsmöglichkeiten bietet oder noch schlimmer komplett durchfrieren kann.
Zum Thema Nachbarskinder... hab ich mal gehört das man einen erhöhten Teichrand bevorzugen sollte weil Kinder wohl immer versuchen mit den Händen das Wasser zu berühren... wenn dein Teich also "tiefer" liegt müssen sich Kinder vorbeugen um ans Wasser zu kommen(und fallen dadurch leichter rein), wenn der Teich erhöht ist können Kinder sich an die Schräge Knien und direkt reinfassen. Habe das glaub mal irgendwo gelesen.. vielleicht kann dir da auch noch jemand anders nen Tipp geben, ansonsten hilft nur ein kleiner Zaun.

Grüße Benjamin


----------



## Zacky (1. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer Teichfreund!*

Hallo Jens und Herzlich Willkommen...

Sicherlich kann man auch in einem recht kleinen Teich ein paar Goldfische halten, jedoch gerade die Sippe vermehrt sich rasend schnell und dann ist dein Teich ganz sicher überbevölkert und "geht den Bach runter". Nicht nur der Aspekt der Winterruhe und der Rückzugsmöglichkeiten sollte jeden Teichlebauer dazu animieren, etwas größer zu bauen, sondern einfach schon das sich entwickelnde Teichklima ist in einem größeren Teich deutlich stabiler zu halten. Wobei man ehrlich sagen muss, dass 1800 l schon eine Größe ist, die doch einen gewissen Lebensraum bieten kann.

Aber grundsätzlich ist eine größere Teichtiefe zu empfehlen, auch wenn es der oberflächliche Platz nicht bietet - in die Tiefe geht's meistens immer gut. 

Die Sache mit dem Kinderschutz ist immer wieder ein Thema und ob ein Teich nur 1.800 l oder dann 18.000 l oder gar nur 800 l hat - eine Gefahr ist immer vorhanden. Von diesem Standpunkt aus gesehen, kann hier wirklich nur der Gedanke auf gewisse Schutzmaßnahmen, wobei das so nicht richtig ist, eher auf dekorative Hindernisse gerichtet werden. Ein Zaun aus Drahtseilen mit anschließender dichter und üppiger Teichbepflanzung im Vordergrund des Ufers oder gar Stachelsträucher und Rosen an der Uferseite helfen bei der Teichsicherheit.


----------



## Wanderra (1. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer Teichfreund!*

Hallo Namensvetter!

Ich kann mich den anderen Teichfreunden nur anschließen, wenn Du genug Platz hast, dann baue größer!
Du sparst Dir im laufe der Jahre, eine Menge Arbeit und Geld!
Auch ich habe mich vom Teichvirus anstecken lassen, und meinen Teich 3x umgebaut!
Beim ersten waren es ca. 3000l, schon nach relativ kurzer Zeit alles wieder raus, und auf ca.8000l erweitert.
Wenn Du mitgezählt hast, weisst Du wie es weiter ging.
Richtig, alles wieder raus, und jetzt bin ich bei 12000l!
Da wir beide in etwa vom selben Alter sind, glaube mir, es wird nicht leichter

Gruß Jens!


----------



## muh.gp (1. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer Teichfreund!*



Fischkopp1 schrieb:


> Na,toll! Da schafft man es endlich einen "kleinen" Teich von der Ehefrau genehmigt zu bekommen um den Garten zu verschönern und keine kleinen Nachbarskinder zu gefährden und schon hagelt es Infos, die mich jetzt schon überfordern! 1800l.. und kein kleiner __ Goldfisch drin??? mmmhhh,(ich hab einen Bekannten, der hat einen Plastikteich von 800l und da spackeln im Sommer immer lustig kleine Goldfische rum).
> Warum darf ich keine haben?:__ nase
> Danke für die Tipps!
> Jens



Hallo Jens,

es gibt keine "Vorschriften", sondern nur Tipps und vor allem Erfahrungen. Natürlich wollen hier viele User, dass man das Optiumum bei Volumen und Technik raus holt, manchmal bis zur endgültigen Aufgabe von Rasenflächen... Und das in den meisten Fällen mit beachtlichen und sehenswerten Ergebnissen.

Aber nicht alle haben den Platz oder wollen auf eine wortwörtlich gemeinte "Spielwiese" im Garten verzichten. So geht es mir auch. Möglichst viel Raum für die Fische, aber dennoch auch weiterhin einen Grund wöchentlich den Rasenmäher aus der Garage zu holen. Jeder muss hier seinen eigenen Weg finden.

Die Thematik mit der Gattin kenne ich zur Genüge... Der erste Teich war noch relativ einfach, meine immmer größeren Ausbaupläne sind jedes Mal ein Drahtseilakt, der bisher aber immer geklappt hat. Mein Tipp dazu:

Blättere mal unter dem Link durch die Useralben hier im Forum:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/all_albums.php

Wenn Dir tolle Teiche unter die Augen kommen - und davon gibt es hier ziemlich viele - dann zeige sie mal Deiner Gattin, schildere Deine Pläne, nimmt sie mit auf Deine Reise in die Teichwelt... und dazu natürlich noch: ! Bei mir hat es geklappt!

Ach ja, Volumen bekommt man am unauffälligsten über Tiefe... meine Holde hat noch nie so richtig gefragt, wie tief der neue Teich werden soll...

Aber lass Dich nicht unter Druck setzen, letztlich muss es Dir (und Deiner Gattin) gefallen!

Grüße und viel Spaß beim Grübeln,

Holger


----------



## Fischkopp1 (1. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer Teichfreund!*

So, mal schauen ob es mit dem Hochladen des Bildes geklappt hat!
Wer möchte kann sich meinen Teichrohbau ja mal ansehen.


----------



## muh.gp (1. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer Teichfreund!*

Aber Hallo, was heißt hier Rohbau, Du bist ja schon fast fertig!


----------



## Moonlight (2. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer Teichfreund!*

Hey Jens,

was ist das? Das sieht ja aus wie ein Steinbruch ... 
Mach bloß die ganzen Steine raus ... sonst bekommst Du früher oder später Probleme mit dem angefallenen Dreck und damit einhergehender Fäulnis.
Pflanzen wachsen in solchen Steinhaufen auch nicht gut. Lieber einen Bodengrund aus einem Sand-/Lehmgemisch.

Mandy


----------



## Digicat (2. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer Teichfreund!*

Servus Jens

Herzlich Willkommen

*1.Tipp:* Das Laubnetz sollte selbst unter dem Gewicht des eventuell am Netz liegenden Laubes, nicht im Teichwasser liegen. Das Laub würde Nährstoffe ins Wasser abgeben und würde dadurch den Algenwuchs begünstigen.

*2.Tipp:* Wie Mandy schon angemerkt hat, die Steine sind einer Reinigung nicht förderlich und behindern diese sogar. Der Effekt ... Algenwuchs ...
Deshalb wäre Sand oder Kies die bessere Alternative.

Da hast ja schon einiges geleistet , aber ich hätte eine Frage:
Wie hast du dir die Bepflanzung des Teiches und der Uferzone (zwischen Teich und der Klinker-Umrandung) vorgestellt.


----------



## Fischkopp1 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer Teichfreund!*

Prima,wieder ein paar neue Tipps. Also,zu der Steinumrandung! Ich hab im Internet einige Bilder angeschaut um mir ein paar Tipps zu holen. Da waren einige Teiche, die eine ähnliche Umrandung hatten.
Ich hab allerdings auch einige Steine im Teich. Die hol ich dann wohl besser raus. Oder müssen die Umrandungssteine auch alle weg?Als Neuling hat man eben keine Ahnung!:?
Die Bepflanzung zwischen Teich und Klinker hab ich mir noch nicht genau überlegt, Wahrscheinlich werde ich 
einige Grassoden mehr im hinteren Bereich wegnehmen und mit Erde bis zu den Büschen auffüllen. Dann hab ich mehr Platz zum pflanzen.Vorne wollte ich dann __ Bodendecker pflanzen.
Freue mich auf weitere Tipps!
Gruß, Jens


----------



## Fischkopp1 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neuer Teichfreund!*

Hallo zusammen! Hier sind mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder. Nach euren Tipps habe ich auf Goldfische verzichtet. 8 Bitterlinge habe ich aber drin. Laut Aussage des Verkäufers ist das o.k! Das Wasser ist bis auf ein paar Schwebealgen recht klar.
Gruß, Jens


----------



## muh.gp (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neuer Teichfreund!*

Hallo Jens,

Glückwunsch! Sieht sehr schön und idyllisch aus. Und ich finde Steine im und am Teich toll!

Also, ein dickes !

Weiter viel Spaß mit deinem Gewässer!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Fischkopp1 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neuer Teichfreund!*

Hallo Holger,
 ich freue mich das Dir mein kleiner Teich gefällt! Wenn es ein Lob von einem so "erfahrenen  Teichianer" gibt freut es einen ganz besonders! Viel Spaß noch an deinem "Großprojekt"!
Gruß, Jens


----------



## CoolNiro (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neuer Teichfreund!*

Hallo Jens,
hat Dir Dein Verkäufer auch __ Muscheln zu Deinen Bitterlingen verkauft?
Gruß
Andy


----------



## Fischkopp1 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neuer Teichfreund!*

Hallo Andy,
ja, 2 Teichmuscheln hab ich auch im Teich!  Mal schauen wie stark(wenn überhaupt) sich die Fische vermehren. 
Gruß, Jens


----------



## CoolNiro (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neuer Teichfreund!*

Dann bin ich schon beruhigt, ohne __ Muscheln sterben
die Weibchen oftmals an Laichstau...
Viel Erfolg Deinen "Muschellaichern" 
Gruß
Andy


----------

